# Anyone built a Kozo engine?



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

As the subject asks, has anyone on here built a Kozo engine? Kozo engine meaning, locomotives built from the Kozo books. I think there's two different shay, a climax, heisler, and a 0-4-0 with tender. 

Any info on the engines would be great! 

Thank you


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Search for Ed Hume on MLS or Flicker. He build almost all of the Kozo locos not in G1. I think he is thinking of working on the new Shay last I spoke to him.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed Hume did a stunningly gorgeous job on Kozo' s Climax in Gauge 1 by using a scale of 1mm = 1/32". That made the engine 1:20.3 and then he brought the wheels in just a bit to fit Gauge 1. I think Ed did the 0-4-0 Pennsy in 3.5", but not sure.


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info xo18! Ed is doing exactly what I'm intrested in! Scaling down to G gauge! Sweet!


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

And thank you Kovac! Apperciate the help!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Do a search here on myLargescale. I know Ed posted some photos. He was able to exactly scale down Kozo's Climax in every respect and it runs like crazy. Real work of art.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Hadden built 5 Heislers in 1/20.3 from Kozo's book, one for him and the rest he sold. He runs his at Diamondhead most years. On a side note, this year he's delivering 5 of his Ditchers at Staver's Fall Steam-up, built 6, one for him and 5 to sell. There is still one left for sale.


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

I own a 4 3/4" Heisler, built from Kozo plans. It is in pretty bad shape, especially the engine. It is a long term project bringing her back to life. 
Regards


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 16 Sep 2010 12:24 AM 
Jim Hadden built 5 Heislers in 1/20.3 from Kozo's book, one for him and the rest he sold. He runs his at Diamondhead most years. On a side note, this year he's delivering 5 of his Ditchers at Staver's Fall Steam-up, built 6, one for him and 5 to sell. There is still one left for sale. 
Very interesting! Do you know how much he asked for the Heislers? If I built one I would do the same. The machining time is taken up during set-up. Making an extra few parts would be cake.... especially on CNC. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

If I remember correctly they were about $4500. I have been offered $7,000 for mine but it's not for sale. Anything Jim makes goes up in price, I figure the ditchers will be up at least 50% in 3 to 4 years.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Danm
How much are the ditchers selling for?
Craig


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

All the ditchers are gone. They were $12,000 each and I could have sold at least 2 more over the weekend for Jim but 6 is all he made, 1 for himself and 5 to sell. They will not be made again. See the pictures on this site of the Staver steam-up.


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 27 Sep 2010 06:10 PM 
Hi 

All the ditchers are gone. They were $12,000 each and I could have sold at least 2 more over the weekend for Jim but 6 is all he made, 1 for himself and 5 to sell. They will not be made again. See the pictures on this site of the Staver steam-up. 
Good to see the this post is still going! 

Dan, I looked for pics of the ditcher but had no luck. Do you know the link for the pics? And is there any pics of your Heisler? I would love to see it. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Go through this string. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...f/11/aft/117322/afv/topic/Default.aspx#180884


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan - Those ditchers are incredible. What a fun project that must have been (at times). Are the plans and drawiings available on DVD? If nothing else but to be able to see how these work.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Good to see the this post is still going! 

Dan, I looked for pics of the ditcher but had no luck. Do you know the link for the pics? And is there any pics of your Heisler? I would love to see it. Thank you for the info! 


Here is a photo of Dan and his Heisler built by Jim, not a great one, but the only one that I can find right now.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow Jim does great work! The Heisler and ditched look top notch!


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow Jim does great work! The Heisler and ditched look top notch!


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Kent, Jim designed and built the ditchers from scratch, no plans except what he could find in books about the real ones.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

If someone is looking for a ditcher. Stan Richmond here in NJ did a run of electric ones with working buckets. I think they sell for around 1800. Was a pretty large run but only a handfull left. Even can get a logging boom. Contact me if anyone wants to get in touch with him.


----------

